# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  نشيدة كتاب ودفتر وصورة بقايا رحلتي وياك (روووعة )

## MissUAE10

نشيــدة كتاب ودفتــر وصــورة 


إنشـاد أحــمد المنصـوري





كتاب ودفتر وصورة 
بقايا رحلتي وياك

وفي صندوق ذكرانا 
ومن أحزان ماضينا

حنين الشوق يشقيني 
حنين الماضي يبكيني

و اوراقي و اقلامي 
بكت لاحساسها فيني

أحاول انسى ما اقدر 
احارب شوقي اتذكر 

مشاويري واحزاني 
معاك باليوم والأشهر

مشاويري وأحلامي 
ويّاك في السنة والأشهر

ولا بد أني ما أنساك 
وفي هاليوم نتودع

وإسأل ربنا المبدع 
بأن في الجنة نتجمع

وتبقى في قلبي ذكراك 
وأبقى أنا دوم في ذكراك 



للاستماع والحفظ:








قريب بحط لكم المقاطع الثانيه في نغمات أناشيد الجزء الرابع إن شاء الله 



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## الأمــ كبيرــل

*رووعة* 
*يسلمو حبيبتي*

----------


## MissUAE10

> *رووعة* 
> *يسلمو حبيبتي*


 أسعدني مرورج الطيب

----------


## هواجس الزيودي

يزاااااااااااج الله خير الغالية

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزاااااااااااج الله خير الغالية


 أسعدني مرورج الطيب عزيزتي

----------


## كلوفر

مشكوووووووووووووره الغاليه ... فرحت يوم شفت النشيده في هالقسم !!

نشيده ثانيه حبيتها في الشريط و اللي هي اثبت و جودك يا بطل ..

----------


## روح الصدى

روووووووووووعه تسلمين ع التشيدة ... وننتظر يديدج ويزاج الله خير ^^

----------


## الهدى1

روووووووووعة النشيييدة مشكوووورة ميسووووووووووو أتريااااهاااا بفاااارغ الصبر خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## wjdaan

راااائعة اختى الغالية ،، بارك الله فيج

----------


## تسونامي



----------


## مهندسه الشارجه

مشكورة الغالية عالنشيدة الاكثر من روعة 
وياليت اتنزلين باقي الاناشيد من سي دي احمد المنصوري اليديد

----------


## 3yoonrak

روووووووووووعة تسلمييييييييين يالغالية ....

----------


## أنفاس قلم

وين القى الاصدآآآر كامل ياغاليتناااا

----------


## أنفاس قلم

مشكورة يالغلاااااااااا

جاري التحميل والاستماااع

ومعرووفة بابداعاااتج وبصماتج الي تثبت وجودج في هالقسم الغاوي

ربي لايحرمنا منج

----------


## صمت الرحيل

مشكورة يا سكرة ويعطيج الف عافيه .... ^,^

----------


## مـبدعة طموحة

رووووعه ما شاءالله ، وانا محطيتنها نغمه حق اللي يتصلون فيه ،، يزاج الله خير غلوي

----------


## moony44

روعة حبوبهـ يسلمووووووووو

----------


## شيخة نفسي

يعطيييييييج ألف عآآآآآآآفييييييية

----------


## سمية عبدالله

مشكوورة يزااج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## سامحني خنتك

وااااااااااااايد روعة 

تسلمين فديتج 

نتريااا الاناشيد الباجية

----------


## نهّووود

تسلمين حبيبتي ع النشيده الحلوه ... كلماتها روووعه

----------


## jameela200

روووووووووووووووووووعة تسلمين الغلا

----------


## شجون اليالي

واااااااايد لها ذكريااات عندي هالانشوده


مشكوره اختي ولاهنتي

----------


## girl_2000

تسلمين ع الانشوده رووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## Mi$s [email protected]

تسلمين ياارب

الف شكر

...

----------


## جرحي ألييم

روعه النشيده صدق حبيتها (:

( كتاب .. ودفتر وصوره بقآيا رحلتي ويآك ..
وفي صندوق ذكرانا ومن احزان ماضينا ،، )

دايما أختيارات " أحمد المنصوري تعيبني "
وألبومه وايد حلو ..
أبدع فيه الصراحه 

ثانكيو حبوبه ‘‘

----------


## طييف

روعة الغالية
سلمتي ودمتي

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب

----------


## يمال الجنه

نشيده تستحق الاستماع ..

..
يعطيج العافيه يالغلااا ..
~.. لاهنتي ..~

----------


## صـاحبة السمووو

مشكووووووووووووووره الغاليه 
جاري تحميل

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب يالغاليات

----------


## الـصـمـت

دائما متألقه عزيزتي

ربي يرزقج الله تتمنينه و ايسر امورج غاليتي....

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## يمال الجنه

يعطيج العافيه ع الانشوووده الروووعه ...

سلمت الايادي اللي منزلتها ..



يعطيج العافيه ..
~.. لاهنتي ..~

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب

----------


## أحلى الفراشات

ما شالله وااايد حلوه النشيده...تسلمين والله^^

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مرورج الطيب

----------


## إحساس مجروح

نشيدة أكثر من رائعة 

عيبني كل الألبوم طرح موفق يستحق التقدير

----------


## قلب حساااس

تسلم يمينج الصراحه نشيده رووووووووووعه

----------


## الليل سكوني

والله فناانه هالانشوده ..

يزاج الله خير قمه في الاختياار..

----------


## ام بدوور

نشيدة في قمت الروعة....
الله يعطيج العافية وبارك فيج....ماقصرتي...ونتريا الاناشيد الحلوه نفسج..

----------


## ROOS"

مشكورة الغالية......^^

----------


## أم منصور 2009

سبحان الله أنا أدور هذي الأنشودة ... يزاج الله خير .

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب

----------


## ريحانة الجنة

رووعة 
يسلمو حبيبتي

----------


## $ظي$

روووووووووووووووعة رووووووووووووووووعة 
دمتي بود

----------


## المها1995

نايس
تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## ام لولو80

الف شكر الغالية

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب

----------


## غناتو

روووووووووووعه تسلمين ع التشيدة ... وننتظر يديدج ويزاج الله خير ^^

----------


## MissUAE10

> روووووووووووعه تسلمين ع التشيدة ... وننتظر يديدج ويزاج الله خير ^^


أسعدني مرورج وان شاء الله انزل لكم كل يديد

----------


## دار_الزين

مشكوووووووووووره حبوبه .من امس ادور عليها

----------


## الحلا مبتليها

تعيبني هالانشودة وااااااااااااايد

تسلمين الغلا

----------


## تــــــوته

تسلمي

----------


## قمر بوظبي

يسلموووووووووووووووووو حياتي

----------


## asma999

وينكم بنات مجموعة تقنية دفعة 2008

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## حنين..

جاري التحميل .. مشكوووووووووووووره 
اكيد حلوه النشيده دامها من اختيارج

----------


## كعبية صريحة

روووووووووووعه تسلمين ع التشيدة ... وننتظر يديدج ويزاج الله خير ^^

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## اختارها قلبي

مشكووووره


جاري التحميل

----------


## طيبة

من امس وانا ادور هالنشيدة ... والمشكلة مو حافظة اسمها 

مشكوووورة واااااااااايد ع النشيدة

----------


## كشكش

*مشكووووووورة ع النشيدة الحلوة تسلمين ع الطرح ^_^*

----------


## فرحتي يتيمه

تسلمين الغالية
يزاج الله خير
من متى وانا ادور ع هالنشيدة

----------


## برد الشتاء

يعطيج العافيه ع الانشوووده الروووعه ...

سلمت الايادي اللي منزلتها ..

----------


## أم الفقراء

*[]النشيده واااااااااااااااايد حلوه 
و مشكوورهـ ع الطرح الحلو
و الله لا يرحرمنا من يديدج...]*

----------


## كلايف كريستان

نشيد واااااااااايد حلو 

بارك الله فيج

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## shaikah3

روعه والله .. تسلمين ع طرح أكثر من رائع

----------


## بنت الراهي

ح.ـلوهـ

تسلم ايدج 

= )

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

مشكوووووووووره عالنشيده الحلووووه ^_^

----------


## @الفردوس@

تسلمين أنشودة رائعه والله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## MissUAE10

اسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## ** خلود **

مشكوووووره ع النشيدة الاكثر من رووووعه .... ^_^

----------


## وحيده بدنيتي

تسلمين أختي ع النشيده ..

----------


## ريم2002

يزاج الله خير

----------


## athari1988

شكـــــــــــــــــرا

----------


## b-noota-90

*رووووووووووووووووعة 
يسلمو الغالية*

----------


## شوق الدار

رهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييبه يسلمو حبوبه

----------


## خطيرة الملامح

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Bent RAK

وااايد حلوة .. تسلمين الغالية ^^

----------


## هنوية النق

يزاج الله خير

----------


## * الغدير*

روووووووووووووعة النشيدة

----------


## ((خفايا روحي))

انشوده جميله

كلمات لها وقع في النفس
وذكراها مؤلمه

تسلمين  :Smile:

----------


## الدانة

مآشاءالله روووعه ^_^

----------


## شموووه

روووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## crazy emo

وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآيد رووووووووعه يسلمؤؤؤؤؤ حبووبه

----------


## طيرة

مشكوووورين واايد 
علنا ما ننعدم منكم

----------


## ليه الجفا

الله الله 
كلماااااات روووووعه 
الف شكر لج الغااليه 
لااهنتي ع الطرح

----------


## الريـم2009

يسلمو نشيدة رووووووووووووووعه


نتريا يديدج الغلا

----------


## ريكاز

تسلمين و اتمنى تكون بدون مؤثرات و إيقاع

----------


## كريستال

يزاااااااااااج الله خير الغالية

----------


## أم حمدة2008

تسلمين على الأناشيد الرائعه ...

----------


## الطائر الحزين

روعة

روعة

روعة

----------


## ام ششذى

رووعة 
يسلمو حبيبتي

----------


## سيدة إعمال

ياااااااي نايس

اسلموو ادييج

----------

